# 65 Goat-QA1 front suspension upgrade



## RayandBryan (Feb 6, 2019)

Has anyone done this upgrade? What are the critical clearance considerations related to this conversion? I have 69 GTO discs on the front.

Are u satisfied with this conversion?

Thanks in advance.

Ray


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RayandBryan said:


> Has anyone done this upgrade? What are the critical clearance considerations related to this conversion? I have 69 GTO discs on the front.
> 
> Are u satisfied with this conversion?
> 
> ...


Found this older post. It may help. Also, I would check the Chevelle forums as well. Similar frame and there may be others who have used the QA1 parts.









1965 GTO AKA DIRT-GOAT "Restoration"


Hi Everyone! Just wanted to share my progress and continue to update as I move along. The car is a '65 GTO, 389, 4barrel, Auto, P/S, A/C, car (PHS verified). My father had this car since he was 18 - boy are there some stories that go along with this car. This car has seen better days.. like...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## RayandBryan (Feb 6, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Found this older post. It may help. Also, I would check the Chevelle forums as well. Similar frame and there may be others who have used the QA1 parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PontiacJim said:


> Found this older post. It may help. Also, I would check the Chevelle forums as well. Similar frame and there may be others who have used the QA1 parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jim,

Have found lots of info.but curious as to actual experience following upgrade. No responses as yet...

So here is what i want to do to modernize the power and performance of my 65 but remain street worthy.. This is the car that I purchased and that was featured in car and driver in 06. I sent u the link a while back. See below:

To date:

Replaced muncie M20 with TKO 500 Tremec
Changed gears from 3.31 to 3.73
New 850 holley

Currently (462ci, #16heads, performer dual plane, 9:5 comp., crower similar to current model 60211, specs 296/305 deg., 0.510/0.525 lift @.50",(108 degrees LSA),
runs great on 93gas
Rear coilovers, boxed rear and 1.25"stab. bar

Plan; 500HP, better handling, exhaust aesthetics.

Upgrade to Aluminum heads or fully port the #16s to obtain required air flow at or slightly above 0.50"...still determining which would work best with the crower cam which i don't see a need to change. I like it.
Replace straight back tail pipe under rear bumper and route new pipe from muffler to quarterpanel with splitter, per original 64-65.
Upgrade front end with tubular upper and lower control arms, with coilovers

input appreciated,

R


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RayandBryan said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> Have found lots of info.but curious as to actual experience following upgrade. No responses as yet...
> 
> ...


I remember the car. Has the "survivor" look. 

QA1 makes quality suspensions. I am sure their products are good. If you want to upgrade, then do it. I don't think a lot of people do the conversion due to cost and most keep the stock suspension. I recall someone doing the front coil over swap and they liked it and said it road like a modern car. If I am correct, you can adjust the springs to tune in the ride quality. So give it a try, I don't think you will be disappointed.

If you go with aluminum heads, you want to raise compression to take advantage of them, Aluminum absorbes heat and you may want 10.5 on the compression. They will also be of the RA IV type with larger intake ports, so you want a matching intake. And, the RA IV uses a couple longer head bolts than the standard head. You must use these or you will pull the bolts out of the holes when you go to torque them - and then you will be in trouble.

That is a pretty radical cam - 108 LSA. I would almost think it too much for 9.5 compression.


----------

